# Plastisol ink washing out after first wash?



## MKROY (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi there

I am new to the screen printing world and have had a few designs printed with plastisol inks.

I know the plastisol ink needs to cure at 320f, which I have done with a flash dryer and measured it with a thermo gun.

I did not want to over cure or scorch the shirt so I stuck to the temperature religiously.

However I have had the client come back to me telling me that the ink has washed out of the shirts.

I have printed on black polo shirt 65 / 35 cotton/polyester.

Are there different times and temperatures for different garments.
If so can anyone help?

Thank you


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

if you were printing white on black you probably didnt cure all the way thru, did you do a double or single pull, if double pull it will take longer @ 320 to cure all the way thru, the top may be cured but where it meets the garment is not


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

> if you were printing white on black you probably didnt cure all the way thru, did you do a double or single pull, if double pull it will take longer @ 320 to cure all the way thru, the top may be cured but where it meets the garment is not


well said...seems like this is the problem...under cured......the ink wasnt cured all the way thru......

Inked


----------



## MKROY (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you guys. Makes sense.
However, How long will I have to keep the flash dryer over garment as I am scared to burn the fabric?


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

raise the flash about 4 - 5 inches off the garment....leave the flash on long enough to reach 340 degrees ...then another 15 seconds.... usually takes me about 25 - 35 seconds.

Inked


----------



## Catawba1959 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm having the same problem. What confuses me is that my ink reached 320 and I let it stay under the flash unit until it hit 340 and my customer had the same complaint. What angered me so much about it is that I never had this problem with water-based ink, which I detest.


----------

